# I'm Alive!!



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick message to let you know that i'm alive! Operation went well, though was bigger than anticipated as the tumour had grown a lot in the last 6 weeks since my last scan. Consultant said it was a good job i had the operation when i did because it was about to start causing nasty problems like fluid and pressure on my brain   
I managed to keep feeding Isaac after the op, and he's now back to normal breastfeeding, and is doing really well.
I'm finding it hard to eat, drink and talk, and have lost the hearing on the right hand side, so am also quite unsteady on my feet. Hoping this will settle down over the next few weeks though.
At least now that the awful pain's gone i can start to properly enjoy being a mummy!!

Thanks for all the good wishes before i went in to hospital   

Hope to see lots of you at the spring meet up.

Lisa x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

So glad to hear that it's all gone pretty much as well as it could have. 

Best of wishes for your continued recovery   and for being able to enjoy Isaac more fully now!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank goodness!! Was wondering all weekend. I'm so glad things went as well as could be hoped for. Great news. Take care and see you in a few weeks x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

that is wonderful news!!  so pleased to hear from you.

glad all well with the breast feeding and isaac.

  for speedy recovery.

love from us all ax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lisa I am so pleased that you are through it, and hope that you have  a speedy recovery
L x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi lisa,

Glad to hear that all went well and that you were still able to feed issac

all the best for you recovery


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Really glad to hear it went ok Lisa, and that feeding Isaac worked out fine. Hope you get lots of rest and your recovery continues well. 
Love B x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fantastic news Lisa! Heres to a speedy recovery and a pain-free start to motherhood! xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Fantastic news Lisa...hope that your recovery goes well....

see you in a few weeks..

pem x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Great news Lisa and best wishes for your recovery,

El. xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the messages. I've adopted my place on the settee, and sit there all day being waited on hand and foot. It's fab!! Laura's looking after me well and Isaac's kind of settling back down into his vague routine   
I'm quite lethargic, and talking/eating/drinking are a big effort, but i'll get used to it. Watching lots of TV will help, i'm sure   

Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lisa- I must say you have one very cute little man there in his photo


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

JJ1 - thank you!! that was from a couple of weeks ago, when he'd just learned to smile. He likes to practice lots, and smiles at the curtains, the wall, anything really - strange child!!   

Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

i too could eat him all up......keep on smiling Isaac!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww Lisa!!! fannytastic news!!!... I am so glad you are OK and I am hoping for a great speedy full recovery for you. What better motivator than gorgeous Issac 

 

B x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just a little update - had my follow up with the consultant yesterday, and the results were back and the tumour was definitely not cancer. Yippee!!   
Sooooooo relieved. Feel like a big weight's been lifted, and that i can now concentrate on being a good mummy to Isaac. 

Lisa x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Great News! Now you can relax and enjoy your first summer with your gorgeous little man!

El.  xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

That IS good news Lisa!   
How's your recovery going?


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm recovering ok thanks - slowly but surely! Still a bit dizzy and getting a lot of headaches, but i'm getting used to eating, drinking and talking with a half paralysed face. My consultant's happy with my scar - it's healing really well - and he's going to ask a specialist face physiotherapist to see me in a few weeks. They'll give me exercises to do and maybe a machine to stimulate my muscles, to stop them wasting away over the next year or so until the nerve graft (hopefully) starts to work.

It turns out my tumour was a rare form of an already very rare tumour - that's why it grew so quickly and was so destructive, despite not being cancerous. I don't so things by halves   

Lisa x


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Blimey Lisa you've been through the mill. Good news now though, and hope your recovery continues steadily. 
Love B x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh Lisa - you really have been through it. Still I can't imagine a better distraction than your beautiful boy!! xx


----------

